# South Sheffield/chesterfield



## Fintious (6 Nov 2020)

Hi all,

looking for a club in south Sheff or Chesterfield area. Any recommendations?


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2020)

You've probably got Chesterfield Spire (http://www.chesterfieldspirecyclingclub.co.uk/), Fusion CC (http://fusioncyclingclub.co.uk/), possibly Sitwell CC (http://www.sitwell.cc/) or Sheffrec CC (https://www.sheffrec.cc/) / LA Squadra (http://lasquadra.co.uk/) in Sheffield. It'll depend on your type of riding and bike as there's also a CTC in Sheffield and ladies cycling club.

A good chunk of my son's team are in Sheffield and from memory have come via Sheffrec CC.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2020)

My mate rides with Sharrow CC. http://www.sharrowcyclingclub.co.uk/
Believe they are one of the oldest clubs in Sheffield.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2020)

Hi @Fintious 

There's a fantastic club in that area, one of the biggest - Bolsover & District Cycling Club.

Lots of members, lots of rides mid-week and weekend (when not in a pandemic...), and lots of fun. Several annual events too which you can become involved in as you wish.

I'm probably biased though being a member


----------



## Fintious (6 Nov 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Hi @Fintious
> 
> There's a fantastic club in that area, one of the biggest - Bolsover & District Cycling Club.
> 
> ...


Hi, Bolsover is fairly close to me - I’m not far from Eckington so will have a look👍


----------

